# Angeln in Polen?



## virrmike (3. Oktober 2011)

Petri!
Ich und ein paar Freudne wollen im Frühjahr nach Polen fahren um für eine Woche zu angeln, da wollte ich fragen wie es dort allgemein mit Fischereigesetzgebung, Gewässerkarten und so ausschaut?
Wie so allgemein der Bestand in Flüssen und Seen ist und 
ob mir vl einer Tips geben könnte wo man sehr gut angeln kann (Hausbootreisen, Flüsse oder Seen)?

Vielen lieben Dank

 Petri..


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*

Nur soviel:

Ich habe in Schweden polnische Angler getroffen und bin auch ins Gespräch mit diesen gekommen. Deren Worte waren in etwa: 

"Bei uns spüren die einkommenferne Schichten immer mehr die allgemeine Preissteigung. Und so wird mehr aus der natur genommen. Soviel bis nichts mehr da ist. Und deshalb fahren wir nach Schweden zum Angeln, weil es bei uns keine Fische mehr gibt..." 

Vielleicht gibt ja noch ein Paar andere Aussagen. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Treininho (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*

Hallo,

man braucht in Polen aufjedenfall keinen Angelschein! Man kann sich die Erlaubnisscheine so kaufen! Mir wurde gesagt bei der Post, Bürgeramt oder halt im Angelladen! Mehr Informationen hab ich leider selber nicht;-) Zum Fischbestand kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich hab nur viele geile Stellen gesehen, wo ich es in naher Zukunft mal ausprobieren werde!


----------



## Alex.k (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*

Ich kenne keinen der in Polen angeln gewesen ist und etwas gutes gefangen hat. Auch von Erzählungen aus dem Verein, da ist einfach nichts mehr.


----------



## Bigone (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*

Moin, leider sind die meisten Gewässer in Polen nahezu fischleer, die einheimischen Angler verwerten alles gefangene, dies soll keine Kritik sein, ich bin seit 10 Jahren mit einer Polin verheiratet, und bin ca. 5mal im Jahr in Polen, ich habe noch nie irgendwas (für mich verwertbares) gefangen, ich gehe mit meinem Schwiegervater angeln, weil ich weiß, daß er sich freut wenn wir Zeit zusammen verbringen. Ich habe nur Karauschen kleine Rotaugen ,Brassen und Barsche gefangen. Gerätetechnisch  sind die Polen auf dem Stand wie wir, ich sehe in den Angelläden nichts anderes als bei uns im Laden.


----------



## polakgd (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*

kann ich auch bestätigen.

vor 20 jahren war da noch was zu hollen.
aber in den letzten jahren hatten von meinen bekannten einer einen 70er hecht.
jedoch sind die gewässer sehr naturbelassen, daher locken sie vom aussehn her sehr zum angeln.


----------



## die keule (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*

ich war in den letzten jahren zum urlaub machen in polen.dabei war ich an flüssen und seen unterwegs.wir haben nicht wirklich etwas großes gefangen.das problem besteht in der überfischung da die polen echt jede gräte mit nach hause nehmen um sich eine suppe zukochen.es gibt aber auch paar flüsse wo mann lachse fängt.doch da halten sich die enheimischen doch sehr bedeckt und veraden keine fangzeiten.auch brauch mann hier für eine lizens welche auch kontrolliert wird.


----------



## BlankyB (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*



virrmike schrieb:


> Petri!
> Ich und ein paar Freudne wollen im Frühjahr nach Polen fahren um für eine Woche zu angeln, da wollte ich fragen wie es dort allgemein mit Fischereigesetzgebung, Gewässerkarten und so ausschaut?
> Wie so allgemein der Bestand in Flüssen und Seen ist und
> ob mir vl einer Tips geben könnte wo man sehr gut angeln kann (Hausbootreisen, Flüsse oder Seen)?


Lass dir nicht die Vorfreude vermiesen, dass die Gewässer leer sind ist Quatsch - sicher hat es dort schon bessere Zeiten gegeben, genau wie in Deutschland auch.
Ich war im Sommer 2012 eine Woche in Polen am Jezioro Dauby und hab echt gut gefangen, auch meinen größten Aal bisher. Die einheimischen haben auch spaß am Angeln und keiner hat sich über die Fänge beschwert. 
Die Flüsse im Südosten von Polen sollen auch gut für Salmoniden sein.
Erlaubnisscheine bekommt man meistens in den anliegenden Ortschaften. Hausbootreisen kannst du an der Masurischen Seenplatte machen. Die Natur in Polen fand ich auch sehr schön, es ist dünn besiedelt und man findet immer wieder Ortschaften wo jeder seine freilaufende Kuh hat, echt sehr idyllisch.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch wieder dorthin fahren. |wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*



> Moin, leider sind die meisten Gewässer in Polen nahezu fischleer, die  einheimischen Angler verwerten alles gefangene, dies soll keine Kritik  sein, i



Ich habe ca. 10 Jahre mit einem Polen zusammengearbeitet, der genau diese Aussage bestätigt.
Obwohl der in Polen so wohnt,dass er von schönen Seen quasi umzingelt
ist, sind die allesamt fast Fischleer, weil extrem gewildert wird!
Der Kerl hat sich, wie wohl einige seiner Landsleute schon vor Jahren hier
in Deutschland mit einer Menge Kiemennetzen ausgerüstet.
Da er auch hier in Deutschland geangelt hat und ganz klar sagte,dass Deutsche Gewässer viel fischreicher sind als Polnische, glaube ich ihm das!

Jürgen


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*

Ich bin ab und zu in Wroclaw.
Dort fließt die Oder durch und auch einige schöne Kanäle.
Das sieht alles anglerisch sehr verlockend aus, man sieht auch häufig Angler, meine Kollegen dort sagen aber auch immer das dort kaum was gefangen wird, und auch die Wasserqualität nicht sehr gut sein soll...

Ob´s stimmt - keine Ahnung, meine "Quellen" sind keine Angler...#c

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Okon_Mario (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*

Ja ja das sind die sogenannten "Wurmbader", nichts aus dem Wasser rausholen und behaupten das Gewässer ist leer. Kann man echt nur drüber lachen. #h


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*



> Ja ja das sind die sogenannten "Wurmbader", nichts aus dem Wasser  rausholen und behaupten das Gewässer ist leer. Kann man echt nur drüber  lachen.



Genau und weil Polen so viele fischreiche Gewässer hat, ist es als Reiseland für Angler auch so bekannt!

Jürgen


----------



## Okon_Mario (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau und weil Polen so viele fischreiche Gewässer hat, ist es als Reiseland für Angler auch so bekannt!



Deutschland ist auch kein bekanntes Reiseland für Angler, soll das nun heißen dass die Gewässer fischleer sind?



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Kerl hat sich, wie wohl einige seiner Landsleute schon vor Jahren hier
> in Deutschland mit einer Menge Kiemennetzen ausgerüstet.



Was will er mit den Netzten fangen?  Frösche, wenn die Gewässer doch fischleer sind?|kopfkrat

Das sind so typische "Schlaumeier" die dort nie geeangelt haben und nur auf irgendwelchen Aussagen von irgendwelchen Kollegen,Bekannten usw. beruhen. 

@BlankyB 

Ich habe dort auch mein bisher größten Aal (87cm) gefangen und das auf  jezioro Jaskowskie (paar km vom Dauby entfernt. Nicht schlecht für ein fischleeres Gewässer oder?:m


----------



## Vivi le Strange (27. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*

Hallo ihr Angler,
ich hab gesehen, der Thread hier liegt schon etwas länger brach, aber ich wills trotzdem mal probieren...

Ich will demnächst mit meinem Mann für ein paar Tage nach Polen und wollte mich mal Informieren, ob und wie man da an die Gewässerkarten kommt. Wie könnte ich auch irgendwo ohne meine Angel hinfahren 
Ich hab schon bisschen gegoogelt, bin aber nicht so recht schlau geworden, was vielleicht auch an meinen mangelnden Polnisch Kenntnissen liegt ^^ 

Wäre cool, wenn vielleicht jemand schon direkte eigene Erfahrung gemacht hat und nicht, über 1000 Kollegen oder Bekannten, irgendetwas weiß 

Liebe Grüße, eure Vivi :vik:


----------



## uwe2855 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*

Polen ist ziemlich groß. Wo soll es denn hingehen? Ich kann dir nur etwas Info über einige Seen in Masuren geben.

Uwe


----------



## Vivi le Strange (28. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Polen?*

Bremen -Ri. Breslau sind wir unterwegs, und dann alles was unterwegs an Gewässer auftaucht


----------

